# Sore eye



## VickiGG (Dec 23, 2012)

One of my two hens who are 18 weeks old, has had a sore eye for a few days. It looks a bit swollen and she keeps it closed. The other symptom are she's not eating a lot, not drinking much, is more timid than she was before and lethargic. I've only had them since Dec 7. I've managed to find her favourite food and get her to have small snacks and drink a little. I don't think she's laying. 

Of course vets are not even Xmas day here... Nor tomorrow Boxing Day... When they do I was going to ask them for some antibiotic cream, but any other ideas in the meantime.?

Here's a couple of photos. There is no weeping or scaling.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Try some flax seed, cod liver or borage oil on the eye. Eyes heal very quickly (3days) so if its just a scratched cornea that might do it. Omega FA help heal all tissue and works pretty well topically (directly in the eye). I've had clients call and not be able to brings pets in with eye stuff and they use that and don't ever have to come in as the eye heals. Also eyes aren't very different species to species so treatment isn't that different between humans, birds and pets. Good luck!


----------



## VickiGG (Dec 23, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Try some flax seed, cod liver or borage oil on the eye. Eyes heal very quickly (3days) so if its just a scratched cornea that might do it. Omega FA help heal all tissue and works pretty well topically (directly in the eye). I've had clients call and not be able to brings pets in with eye stuff and they use that and don't ever have to come in as the eye heals. Also eyes aren't very different species to species so treatment isn't that different between humans, birds and pets. Good luck!


Ok cool.. I'm in New Zealand. What's omega F A?


----------



## VickiGG (Dec 23, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Try some flax seed, cod liver or borage oil on the eye. Eyes heal very quickly (3days) so if its just a scratched cornea that might do it. Omega FA help heal all tissue and works pretty well topically (directly in the eye). I've had clients call and not be able to brings pets in with eye stuff and they use that and don't ever have to come in as the eye heals. Also eyes aren't very different species to species so treatment isn't that different between humans, birds and pets. Good luck!


Oh fatty acids right? 
Should I use gauze soaked in flax seed oil to apply it topically? I'll get searching the fridge...sure I have some in there. I've been giving them black sunflower seeds in their feed. I'll add some oil too..


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Just use a dropper and apply one drop maybe twice a day for a few days. It's okay if it drops in her beak too. Good luck! She looks like my "honey chicken."


----------



## VickiGG (Dec 23, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Just use a dropper and apply one drop maybe twice a day for a few days. It's okay if it drops in her beak too. Good luck! She looks like my "honey chicken."


Ok thanks! 
Oh she's lovely!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

There is something that is homopatic that she can put in the water for both of the girls that will help them get over the shock of a dog attack. What is it?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Aconite. 30 c or 30 x. A few pellets. Maybe once. Then wait a few days to see if they need a second dose.


----------



## VickiGG (Dec 23, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Aconite. 30 c or 30 x. A few pellets. Maybe once. Then wait a few days to see if they need a second dose.


Ok great..just need to find somewhere open that sells it. My normal homeopathic supplier lives 3 hours away so it would arrive till day after tomorrow at best..


----------



## VickiGG (Dec 23, 2012)

Got aconite today and colloidal silver as I can't get near her. Managed to finally catch her after confining her to coop. But it wasn't easy. Don't like doing it. She wasn't very calm but we got a drop of flaxseed oil in her eye I think! It looks really sore. Hopefully she won't lose her sight. May have to get vet to take a look but trying to weigh up stress vs treatment. 

Thanks for your help. Ill keep you posted.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

If she's that tough to catch, might want to put her in s hospital cage or catch her in the coop before she comes out in the morning.


----------



## VickiGG (Dec 23, 2012)

O so here is an update. Managed to get flaxseed oil into eye once...I think she feels more vulnerable with one eye closed so very timid. I have added colloidal silver to water two days in a row now. Good for both of them I thought.

I have taken some photos today again...to me it looks as swollen but not as red. Debating if its worth a trip to vet or not on Monday. $28 hen that I've had less than a month, layer for about a week then nothing. As much as I like her I'm struggling to decide if I should spend money on a vet visit. Torn really.

Ok so pictures a week ago (first two)
Then today...
Thoughts??

Must admit I didn't take any when it looked red and sore. About two days ago.
She's eating and drinking and free ranging, just sleeping a bit more than the other one. When's she's sleeping sometimes she sounds like she's snoring. I have not noticed any sneezing, and no discharge from eye.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

If you're 100% sure there isn't a foreign body/object in there, then attempt the omega FA again and wait it out. Could be a corneal abrasion that would/could take longer to heal. As long as she's eating and drinking that's a very good sign. Homeopathic arnica montana is great for a poke in the eye. Put in mouth or in water. Don't mix the silver with the homeopathic remedy. I'd wait.


----------



## VickiGG (Dec 23, 2012)

She's opening her eye today! It looks like the cornea still has a layer of pus. It's all cream! Looks like she has a cream eye but covers while eye! Fingers crossed it'll keep healing.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

So far so good. Keep it up! Give her body time to heal!


----------



## VickiGG (Dec 23, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> So far so good. Keep it up! Give her body time to heal!


Here's the latest pic. I think she has a teeny amount of sight when it's open. You can see the cream color in her eye is the pus. She's eating and drinking very very well. Getting confident again too.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

On the mend it looks like. Good for both of you!


----------



## VickiGG (Dec 23, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> On the mend it looks like. Good for both of you!


Looking way better now. She's more confident and I can see pupil. Iris still a grey colour. . Both laying again now too.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Glad she is improving! It makes you feel good when you can help your feather friends. Kind of like a Chicken Whisperer!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh yeah, EnergyVet is awesome too!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Fuzziebutt ain't too bad either!!!!!


----------



## VickiGG (Dec 23, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> Glad she is improving! It makes you feel good when you can help your feather friends. Kind of like a Chicken Whisperer!


Yes, t is...especially when you're brand new at this lol


----------



## VickiGG (Dec 23, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> Oh yeah, EnergyVet is awesome too!


Absolutely!! It was so nice for me to get advice and know I was on the right track.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Happy your story turned out well. People have forgotten what healing looks like. Now you know. .


----------



## VickiGG (Dec 23, 2012)

Update....her eye kept clearing up then pus would reappear again in a small area. The whole eye was kind of grey. She seemed to have some sight from it and was happy enough, eating well,and the swelling never came back.

However yesterday she disappeared. I spent about two hours looking for her at about 5pm. There was no evidence of foul play, no feathers anywhere. Just gone with no sign what so ever.

Very strange.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Ohhh.. maybe she got spooked and was just hiding. Sometimes they show up two or three days later.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I had my polish do that. She disappeared for 3 days. I had given up on her and felt very bad a d then opened the coop one morning and she was back. I never would have believed that could happen, but it did.


----------

